# New Additions



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Just picked up these little guys this morning.

Hoping to have a pair. Man, I can't get over how tiny they are in person - itty bitty teeny little things! Yet, despite their size they do not seem to be shy at all. 

I think I am in Love...



















...and for scale (that enormous black tube under the leaf is a film canister )


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

awesome! nice frogs. Hit me up when you get froglets!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great choice!!! best of luck!


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

lovely!! escudos are the frogs i'm aiming for next.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

oh, Julio forgot to ask...can we get a full tank shot?


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

very nice, those are sweet.. you had a nice morning, got some awesome frogs and now a great game to watch. did you get them local?


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks all! I really am loving these guys.




Arrynia said:


> oh, Julio forgot to ask...can we get a full tank shot?


I currently have them in individual temp enclosures (190 oz plastic containers) with leaf litter and some pothos clippings. I will introduce them to the viv one at a time a little later today when I have some time to observe their behavior. Hopefully the ?male? will call and the ?female? wont 

They will be going in this 18" zoo med cube:










Here is an older shot of the viv (I have since added the mistking nozzles, four more broms, and some film canisters)










It has the standard zoo med front vent and a polycarbonate top covering the top screen while leaving a 1" strip above door for additional ventilation. I also added a closed circuit air circulation, mistking nozzles, and fog pipe hook up. It fogs over in the morning (6am) for a few minutes to bring humidity up after drying out at night then is followed by light misting sessions (1 minute at 12:30, 3:30, and 6pm) throughout the day. Due to the vents the viv tends to dry to about 80% humidity between mist/fog sessions. 73 degree low at night and 82 degree high during the day.



Reefer420 said:


> very nice, those are sweet.. you had a nice morning, got some awesome frogs and now a great game to watch. did you get them local?


Indeed! A great morning. No not local, I picked them up from fedex this morning they came from Marcus at SNDF


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Introduced the probable male to the viv. He had his sights set on one particular brom on the side wall from the moment he set foot in the viv.

Here he is on his way:









No calling as of yet, but I did manage to get a decent shot of his throat. Definitely looks to be a darkly pigmented vocal sac.










now going to add ?female?, light some candle, and put on some Barry White and see what happens.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome frogs and pictures!


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

sweet! Nice close up.


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is the alleged females throat area for comparison:











I released her into the viv, but she seemed a bit timid in the tube so I let her be:










Stepped away for a second and then low and behold, I heard calling. Rushed back with my camera to find that apparently the female also heard it. Here she is spotting the male for the first time:










And its been a symphony of calls ever since...male keeps serenading the female she plays hard to get - same old tune played a thousand times. I am leaving them alone for the time being. 

I did happen to snatch one last pic (through the glass so a bit blurry, but you can nonetheless see the male calling). They are a kinky couple as they like to see their own reflections while in action, who needs a mirror above the bed when you live in a glass viv!










I am so flipping excited!!!


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats, you have a nice looking pair.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

how loud are they? i never hear my male calling


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Julio said:


> how loud are they? i never hear my male calling


I was told that they tend to be on the more silent side when compared to other pumilio (are escudos still considered pumilio? I thought I read that they were branching off...anyway).

The call is at least as loud as my male Bastimentos. Slower frequency, definitely more "chirp chirp"-like, but I can hear it clearly from several meters away.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations! Beautiful frogs.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

poimandres said:


> I was told that they tend to be on the more silent side when compared to other pumilio (are escudos still considered pumilio? I thought I read that they were branching off...anyway).
> 
> The call is at least as loud as my male Bastimentos. Slower frequency, definitely more "chirp chirp"-like, but I can hear it clearly from several meters away.


Yeah they're definitely loud, but really fast paced and higher pitched compared to larger pumilio


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Really small - but perfect - good choice!

Regards
Marcus


----------



## alfredjourgen (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice additions one of my favourite frogs!


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Simply gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Yeah these are quickly becoming my favorites. They are so bold for being so tiny. 

The male's call is bordering on incessant. I'd say he gives my leuc male a run for his money in terms of loudness...6am calls start and continue throughout the day, I can hear him from my bedroom! 

Hopefully, I'll see some eggs soon!


----------



## rob65 (Aug 27, 2009)

WOW! I really like them. Nice looking little guys and setup.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

sexy time with the escudos!! If I ever considered getting pumilio, they would be darklands


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Caught this little guy a few minutes ago. Complete surprise, I knew that there were tads in some of the other bromeliads around the viv, but this brom had started to rot and wither away yet sure enough, a little blue and red bugger crawled out of it.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Whoo, nice shot! Congratulations too.  Pretty little bugger, that one.

Best,
Ash


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

dumb question... what are they?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

escudos.........


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

ahh... thank you.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

well done!!!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Awesome! Are the juvies always brighter in colour before they mature? That red is brilliant!

You must be so proud  I cant wait to get started on my collection, its driving me mad lol


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Yeah, should have mentioned somewhere in this thread that these are O. pumilio "Escudo" 

I'm pretty psyched about this little guy. Totally unexpected and morphed out quite large (despite being tiny for all intensive purposes). May have something to do with the rotting brom and springtails feeding on the decaying plant matter while the froglet fed on the springs. 



GRIMM said:


> Are the juvies always brighter in colour before they mature?


To be perfectly honest, I don't know if they loose color as they mature...I don't suspect that they do, but I may stand corrected. The escudo locality of pumilio is one contiguous population that display blue, copper, and red coloration. This little guy just happens to have more red than his parents and is just an example of the phenotype variation that these frogs display. 

For what it is worth, I do supplement with Repashy SuperPig (about once a week) so this may have helped in the bright coloration of the froglet.


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, 2 more today! These two are much smaller than the first one I found yesterday. The smallest of the three was right under my nose feeding amongst the leaf litter while I was trying to photograph his clutchmate on the glass.

So far all the offspring are displaying a good amount of red. 

This one is fair sized, still smaller than the one I found yesterday. His crown color is more copper/rust than red. Blue blur in foreground is the sire trying jump into frame. 









This dude is teeny, the smallest of the three but the most adventurous thus far.


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

NICE!! They look great Leo, I thought they would have more blue though. Do you plan to keep them with the parents? I prefer to keep them in the tank with the adults for about a week or so, then remove them. My adults seem to devour springtails vs flies when available. Keeping them separate from the parents helps me keep a better eye on them and more springtails for the froglets. Catching them takes some patience...I dont like to chase them on a brom. I have had them drown before when scared.

Congrats!
Keith


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

keith campbell said:


> NICE!! They look great Leo, I thought they would have more blue though. Do you plan to keep them with the parents? I prefer to keep them in the tank with the adults for about a week or so, then remove them. My adults seem to devour springtails vs flies when available. Keeping them separate from the parents helps me keep a better eye on them and more springtails for the froglets. Catching them takes some patience...I dont like to chase them on a brom. I have had them drown before when scared.
> 
> Congrats!
> Keith


Thanks Keith! Yeah, I am surprised at the amount of red they are showing...but then again I guess it is to be expected considering the genetic pool of Escudo pumilio spits out blue/red/copper indiscriminately. 

Thanks for the advice. I am actually considering removing them ASAP. I gave it a shot this morning but no luck, the little buggers are fast! The male has started calling loudly again and I fear that it may be a sign of aggression - trying to reassert his territory now that there are other frogs in the viv.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nicely done!!!


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

luckyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------

